# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΦΩΤΙΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΜΕ ΘΥΡΟΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ CTC

## thomasskoy

παιδια εχω μια θυροτηλεοραση αναλογικη ctc με 2 μπουτον και θελω να βαλω ενα προβολακι ωστε οταν χτυπανε απεξω το μπουτον να αναβει το προβολακι για να βλεπω καλα ποιος ειναι απο την καμερα.επειδη εχει 2 μπουτον θα πρεπει και στα 2 να ειναι η εντολη αναματος.

----------


## briko

αυτό το κάνεις με ένα ρελε 24 V DC το οποίο το τροφοδοτείς από την κάμερα η οποία τροφοδοτητε με 18 έως 24 V DC μόνον όταν κάποιος χτυπήσει κάποιο μπουτον και για συγκεκριμένο χρόνο , χρόνος που είναι αναμενη η οθόνη δηλαδή

----------

